# New here! Hi from Holland!!!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## naggy_jack (May 4, 2007)

Hiii!
My names Jacqui. and i'm from Australia, i'm new on the forum aswell. I just visited Holland for a month and stayed in Eindhoven for 10days with my relatives, it was great!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!  

How did you get started?? I love taking pictures of horses, even though I'm not any good yet. How did you turn it into a job? This is something I would love to do


----------

